# Why is this light modifier $11,000



## kkamin (Jan 14, 2010)

Profoto | 505-456 Giant Parabolic Umbrella Style | 100320 | B&H

I understand it is large and despite that fact has a hard quality to it, but isn't there an alternative way to achieve this?  Maybe a softbox with a really deep grid, backed up a little bit more than usual?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 14, 2010)

Looking at what it is (big umbrella in a bag), I'm wondering what justifies the price also. Maybe $1,500 would be nearer the mark at absolute tops.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 14, 2010)

Because Profoto is the most overpriced lighting equipment brand around.


----------



## goodoneian (Jan 14, 2010)

i don't know if all things profoto are overpriced, but from the looks of it and various videos i've seen on that particular modifier i can't see how 11 grand is justified really


----------



## Garbz (Jan 14, 2010)

Because a fool and his money are easily separated. You say it's madness spending $11000 for a silver umbrella, I say at least there's a bit of engineering in this. Compared to say a $100 tupperware container that bolts on your lens yet produces the same results as strapping a sheet of paper to the flash.

There's overpriced **** in every industry. This one just happens to have a lot of it.


----------



## goodoneian (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah i agree, it seems to be thought out pretty well and how the flash head mounts to the reflector itself seems pretty effective as it functioning as a parabolic reflector, but i'd probably rather fork over $90 for the paul c buff. version that would probably do 90% (if not more) of the things this thing can


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm going to take the high road on this and go with ... misprint.


----------



## Joves (Jan 14, 2010)

It is because it comes with a padded storage bag.


----------



## NateWagner (Jan 14, 2010)

nah, I doubt it's a misprint. I would go with what Derrel said that it's cause it is profoto. They are notoriously expensive and this is probably their largest one.


----------



## Phranquey (Jan 14, 2010)

Mike_E said:


> I'm going to take the high road on this and go with ... misprint.


 
Unfortunately...no

There are a few on this list in the $8K range ....ridiculous.

profoto parabolic umbrella - Google Product Search


----------



## SpeedTrap (Jan 14, 2010)

Check out Photographic lighting and studio equipment for the photography. Rimelite Products - Grandbox

This is a bit different, but would produce similar results and the largest on can be had for $700.  I might pick one up in the next year.


----------



## Sachphotography (Jan 14, 2010)

Even if I had the money. I would never spend that much money on a reflector. Thats insane.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Jan 14, 2010)

What would amaze me is if someone actually paid that price for one of those.


----------



## Joves (Jan 14, 2010)

Sachphotography said:


> Even if I had the money. I would never spend that much money on a reflector. Thats insane.


 Exactly! Hell I would be a true strobist and build one for $10 or $20 first. I know that is expensive for ghetto but the fabric is the most expensive part. The PVC is cheap.



fiveoboy01 said:


> What would amaze me is if someone actually paid that price for one of those.


 
 Ah but they do or they wouldnt be making them.


----------



## kkamin (Jan 14, 2010)

Garbz said:


> Compared to say a $100 tupperware container that bolts on your lens yet produces the same results as strapping a sheet of paper to the flash.



I'm just curious, what piece of equipment are you referring to?


----------



## jennyjen (Jan 14, 2010)

Where did you see that price at? Im not sure if amazon carries this kind of stuff. Probably not tho. To high end for just any website. Youll probably have to go to another camera site that i purchase my stuff off of. I cant remember what its called right now but ill find it for you.


----------



## usayit (Jan 14, 2010)

1 meter smaller and the price drops down to $1799.  

What does this tell me?   As in many products, price is driven by market not by the product's true cost to manufacture.  Its $11k because the market is small and those that manufacturer such a product are slim to none.

Those that are critical should try and make one cheaper and market it... it might not be as easy as you think.


----------



## craig (Jan 14, 2010)

I bought 2 and wrote it off on my taxes. No problem.

Provides a really, really nice light. 

Love & Bass


----------



## Garbz (Jan 15, 2010)

kkamin said:


> Garbz said:
> 
> 
> > Compared to say a $100 tupperware container that bolts on your lens yet produces the same results as strapping a sheet of paper to the flash.
> ...



Honestly I forget the brand name now, but it was essentially a Sto-fen Omnibounce for about 5 times the price, and the Sto-fen Omnibounce is basically the same but twice the price of many of the other cheap plastic things you can buy from ebay. The results all seem the same.


----------



## roadkill (Jan 23, 2010)

i'll do itfor only 5000 dollars


----------



## IgsEMT (Jan 23, 2010)

its big, pretty and in front of clients looks PROFESSIONAL


----------



## the iconic image (Feb 6, 2010)

With the right client base, price is all relative. Try showing up to a big time commercial shoot with a load of neon colored Alien Bees gear with the cute little bee logo that says "abducted by alien bees.." all over them and see the reaction and it might make more sense. I have 2 television cameras that will fit in the trunk of my car that cost more than my nice house. Price is all relative.

http://theiconicimage.blogspot.com/


----------



## kkamin (Feb 6, 2010)

the iconic image said:


> With the right client base, price is all relative. Try showing up to a big time commercial shoot with a load of neon colored Alien Bees gear with the cute little bee logo that says "abducted by alien bees.." all over them and see the reaction and it might make more sense. I have 2 television cameras that will fit in the trunk of my car that cost more than my nice house. Price is all relative.
> 
> the Iconic Image



I like to show up at big time shoots where I wasn't even hired and show everyone the soft boxes I made out of coat hangers and white trash bags.  If there are female models there I usually get lucky after that.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Feb 7, 2010)

kkamin said:


> the iconic image said:
> 
> 
> > With the right client base, price is all relative. Try showing up to a big time commercial shoot with a load of neon colored Alien Bees gear with the cute little bee logo that says "abducted by alien bees.." all over them and see the reaction and it might make more sense. I have 2 television cameras that will fit in the trunk of my car that cost more than my nice house. Price is all relative.
> ...



Hahahaha.  Score!


----------



## --ares-- (Feb 9, 2010)

Supply and Demand
They have it, you need it, you pay for it

If nobody needed them, they wouldn't exist.


----------



## kkamin (Feb 9, 2010)

--ares-- said:


> Supply and Demand
> They have it, you need it, you pay for it
> 
> If nobody needed them, they wouldn't exist.



Thanks, I don't think anyone so far has realized this was being offered in a market economy.


----------



## andrew99 (Feb 14, 2010)

The price has dropped to $8086, B&H is listening!


----------



## ghache (Feb 15, 2010)

even 8k is too much.


----------

